# Favorite Christmas Song



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

My all-time favorite Christmas song is Ave Maria by Perry Como. Listening to it is practically a religious experience. It's the only holiday song I keep on my iPod all year.

I also love the old Ray Conniff Christmas records. I grew up with them, and still love them. They're so festive! One of my kids (he's now 24) also thinks they're good.

And if you like Chris Isaak at all, check out his Christmas album. Some original songs and some really cool versions of the classics.

So... what's your favorite?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Savatage's _Sarajevo 12/24_ (their version of Carol of the Bells).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I admit this is, uh, sick.  My favorite Christmas song is Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer. What can I say?

For serious music I do love Ave Maria, but the Andrea Bocelli version.





Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I admit this is, uh, sick.  My favorite Christmas song is Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer. What can I say?
> 
> For serious music I do love Ave Maria, but the Andrea Bocelli version.
> 
> ...


I LOVE Grandma got run over!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

scarlet - That's one of my favorites too. You're the only person I know who knows that Trans-Siberian Orchestra came from Savatage - my son's a huge fan.

I love T-SO's Christmas album. Saw them perform it live last year, and it was amazing! (But VERY LOUD.)


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I admit this is, uh, sick.  My favorite Christmas song is Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer. What can I say?
> 
> Betsy


Well, if we're going for novelty songs, I vote for the Christmas parody of Afroman's 'Because I Got High':



> I was supposed to book my grandma's flight, but then I got high
> She's sleepin' at LAX, and I know why
> 'Cause I got high
> Because I got high
> Because I got high


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

"Carol of the Bells" and "God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen" are probably my two favorite. I love Mediaeval Baebes and of course Trans Siberian Orchestra for Christmas music too. There's also a really fun version of "God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen" that HAS the "Carol of the Bells" mixed into it done by Mercy Me that's really well done (I linked to it below, no idea what's up with the picture). I really enjoy a lot of period holiday music as well. There are some really fun Medieval songs. When I was smaller I really liked "Silver Bells" and "The Little Drummer Boy". I still do of course, but I think the two above replaced them as my all time favorites.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

4Katie said:


> scarlet - That's one of my favorites too. You're the only person I know who knows that Trans-Siberian Orchestra came from Savatage - my son's a huge fan.
> 
> I love T-SO's Christmas album. Saw them perform it live last year, and it was amazing! (But VERY LOUD.)


Actually, Nathan also knows, we were discussing them earlier this week. I'll be seeing them on the 11th, for the 3rd year in a row. And we've got floor seats, so loud it will be!

And if we're adding novelty songs, I vote for Adam Sandler's Hanukah songs.

(and, off topic, did you know TSO has a new CD out. Not Christmas music though).


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Picking a favorite Christmas song may be even more difficult than a favorite Christmas movie! O Holy Night tops my list I think with Silver and Gold as a secular favorite. I also love the Carpenter's version of The Christmas Song (chestnuts roasting on an open fire), in fact their whole Christmas album is one of the best of everything!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I think my favorite traditional carol is "Joy to the World", particularly when played by a brass ensemble.






I guess I like up-tempo songs for Xmas.

Oh, and possibly my favorite, though not strictly a Christmas song, it first appeared on TV in "A Charlie Brown Christmas":


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Almost impossible to choose one but I'll go with the one I love to sing the most:

Oh Holy Night


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

The first one that comes to mind is Do You Hear What I Hear, but I agree that it is hard to pick just one.  I love so many Christmas songs!


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

"Bring a Torch, Jeanette Isabella"
"God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen"
"The Holly and The Ivy"
"Emanuel"
"We Need A Little Christmas"
"Merry Christmas, Darling" (by the Carpenters)


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh yeah -- I forgot:  every Christmas song recorded by Frank Sinatra!

(I love Frank Sinatra!)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Hands down... Trans-Siberian Orchestra's "Carol of the Bells" Love, LOVE, LOVE it! I can never find it either, when I think about purchasing it they are coming to town, so everyone else has gone out and bought them all up! 


But, I do love just about all Christmas music. I LOVE Christmas period!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just one?

A current favorite is Mary's Boy Child by The Jingle Belles.

Earlier today I got a Trans-Siberian Orchestra CD from Amazon for $5..One of their lightning deals.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Just one?
> A current favorite is Mary's Boy Child by The Jingle Belles.
> Earlier today I got a Trans-Siberian Orchestra CD from Amazon for $5..One of their lightning deals.


Did ya pick me one up?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Did ya pick me one up?


I would have if I had known then what I know now


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I would have if I had known then what I know now


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a LOT of favorite Christmas songs - but some of them have to be sung by a particular person...
O Holy Night - Tennessee Ernie Ford
Little Altar Boy - Glenn Campbell
Adeste Fideles - Tennessee Ernie Ford
Mary Did You Know? - Billy Dean
just about anything from Mannheim Steamroller and Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I lovvvvve Trans-Siberian Orchestra.... I have all of their albums, and we've seen them in concert three times, and we are going again 12/26......


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Pretty much any version of O, Holy Night.

Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas depresses me -- the line about people being together if the "fates allow."


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I can't pick just one.  Some of them I get very tired of.  Really don't like it in the stores.  At the moment anything from Handel's Messiah is great.  Hallelujah Chorus is most popular.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gee, I think we should start a TSO appreciation thread, seeing as a few of us have seen/will be seeing them.

@pidgeon92, love that you're seeing them so close to Christmas.  the friend I go with probably wouldn't go that night, he insists we see them BEFORE Christmas.  They're at Nassau Coliseum December 11th.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I love Nat King Cole's "A Christmas Song".  It isn't the holidays until I hear it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Pretty much any version of O, Holy Night.
> 
> Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas depresses me -- the line about people being together if the "fates allow."


I love James Taylor's version of HYMLC and his entire Christmas album.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

You ladies have great taste.

I love 'When a child is born: Il Divo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJFYtwiT92Y



and O holy night, especially sung by Michael Crawford - gives me boosebumps whenever I hear it
And I cant give you the youtube because they have blocked it! 

Ah, another source :
http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/category/music/watch/v17073986eE9fRjQD

I am in tears from the start but the part at 3.40 onwards makes me weep.

Oh yes, I find 'have yourself a merry little Christmas' depressing too because it makes me think of sad lonely people consoling themselves with a few glasses of their favourite alcohol.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> You ladies have great taste.
> 
> I love 'When a child is born: Il Divo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJFYtwiT92Y


I just bought this one at Wal-mart today and am listening now - wonderful.

Edited to note: I never considered Over The Rainbow a Christmas song, but it is on this album.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We had a Christmas piano music book as kids and one of the songs was "God Didn't Make Little Green Apples."  In fact, I believe it is on the piano at Dad's house as we speak. . . . .We never figured that out either.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ooh! Ooh! Ooh! How did I forget this one?

(To the tune of "Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer")

*Noggin the wet-nosed pup-dog
Had a very slimy nose,
And if you ever saw it
You would say he never blows.

All of the other pound dogs
Used to laugh and hide his bone.
They always told poor Noggin,
"You will never find a home."

Then one sunny autumn day
Charles came to say,
"Noggin with your nose so wet,
Won't you come and be my pet?"

Then all the pound dogs howled,
And they shouted jealously,
"Noggin the wet-nosed pup-dog,
You're one lucky S.O.B.!"*

Copyright 2002 by Charles W. Reace, Jr.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

One song that we love and listen to every year is A Soldier's Silent Night

http://www.soldiersilentnight.com/


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Ooh! Ooh! Ooh! How did I forget this one?
> 
> (To the tune of "Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer")
> 
> ...


I can just see him singin' it right now!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Our non-sectarian version of Rudolph, written at the age of 12....

Rudolph the red-horsed cowboy
Had a very shiny horse
And if you ever saw it
You would only say "Of course"

All of the other cowboys
Used to laugh and call him names
They wouldn't let poor Rudolph
Join in any poker games

Then one foggy Christmas Eve
The boss he came to say
"Rudolph with your horse so bright,
Won't you herd my cattle tonight?"

Then all the cowboys loved him
And they shouted out with glee, 
Rudolph the red-horsed cowboy
You'll go down in cow-story!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Eartha Kitt's Santa Baby


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Snoopy and the Red Barron

I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

The Polyphonic Spree's cover of John Lennon's Happy Xmas (War Is Over)





(please excuse the video, it was the only copy I could find on YouTube)

In fact, I would say that is the only Christmas song I enjoy. Depression usually hits me hard during the holidays.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Snoopy and the Red Barron


Definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

O Holy Night
God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen
Oh come, oh come, Emmanuel
Carol of the Birds
Ave Maria (both Gounod's and Schubert's)
and my favorite  --  Gaudete/Personent hodie as recorded by Angelo Branduardi


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Christmas by John Lennon
Ave Maria by Pavarotti
O Holy Night by Perry Como
Pretty Paper by Roy Orbison
Mary's Boy Child by ?
Three Tenors Christmas Album
Il Divo Christmas Album
Josh Groban Christmas Album

My list goes on and on... I love Christmas music.


----------



## bjazman (Aug 1, 2009)

I'll go with "Do you Hear what I Hear?" - the Bing Crosby version






yeah, I always had a crush on Miss Piggy, but she was way out of my league...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

JeanneB said:


> Mary's Boy Child by ?


Dozens of people have recorded that one...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Dozens of people have recorded that one...


my favorite version is by The Jingle Belles


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

aaahhh. I've got to say my favorite is "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas".. always gives me that nostalgic feeling everytime I listen to it.


----------



## nicuknitter (Dec 28, 2008)

I didn't see my favorite mentioned yet...Little Drummer Boy.  I enjoy many different performances of it.  Two of my favorites are by Anne Murray and the duet between Bing Crosby and David Bowie (Peace on Earth/Little Drummer Boy).


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I love Christmas and pretty much all the holiday songs - especially "O Holy Night".

It's never Christmas until you hear Andy Williams singing "It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year" - I loved his Christmas specials!! I also love listening to the "A Very Special Christmas" music. I think they are on vol. 7 now. Also great is Andrea Bocelli and Josh Groban anything - and of course our beloved Eva Cassidy with Chuck Brown on his "Spirit of Christmas"!

My husband and I love, love, love the "Merry Axemas" music, especially Eric Johnson's "The First Noel"!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For me the definitive "Mary's Boy Child" is by Harry Bellafonte. . . .

The favorite album of Christmas music in our family is the Von Trapp Family Christmas: 

Of course we had a heavy vinyl record that had lots of popping and hissing. My mother loved the von Trapps. . .. she'd met Maria once and learned the _real_ story behind _The Sound of Music_. It is NOT Christmas until this album is played at home.

(I wouldn't be surprised if it's playing at my brother's house NOW as he decorates. . . . .)


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Brenda Lee's Rocking around the Christmas Tree

Beach Boys, Little Saint Nick, Santa's Beard and all the rest of their Christmas Songs.

tessa

(I guess you can tell I grew up in the 60's)


----------



## Anju   (Nov 8, 2008)

I love them all - good, bad, funky, funny, serious, popular, you name it, I love 'em and play about 10 CD's over and over and over for a good 3 weeks, drives my DH crazy!      (only 10 because I don't have any more)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

nicuknitter said:


> I didn't see my favorite mentioned yet...Little Drummer Boy. I enjoy many different performances of it. Two of my favorites are by Anne Murray and the duet between Bing Crosby and David Bowie (Peace on Earth/Little Drummer Boy).


Ever heard of a band called Groovelily? On their (technically New Year's) holiday CD they mention the Bing Crosby/David Bowie Little Drummer Boy and then do their own version of it.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I had forgotten about the XM radio Christmas channels.  So far I've run across 3 and 22.  Christmas music 24/7.  Pretty fun!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a local radio station here. . . .97.1 FM . . . .that plays nothing but Christmas music 24/7 from Thanksgiving evening until midnight on Christmas. . . . . http://www.washfm.com/main.html


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Looks like DirecTV subscribers have channels 801 (Holiday Traditions) and 819 (Holly).


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

The XM forties station seems to have changed to Christmas for the season. I know this because we almost always play it for my grandmother when she's with us. That vehicle was my mother's, and I inherited it. I know she programmed in the forties station for my grandmother, and so I feel like she's watching me, and making sure I do right by HER mother.   When my grandmother is not with us, it's eighties station, baby!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> ...When my grandmother is not with us, it's eighties station, baby!


"Deep Tracks" for me.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

It isn't Christmas until I've heard Elvis Presley's version of Blue Christmas.

I enjoy almost any version of The Christmas Song.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

loonlover said:


> It isn't Christmas until I've heard Elvis Presley's version of Blue Christmas.


Porky Pig's version is even better!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks, 4Katie.  Now I can cry with one version and follow it with a good laugh.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

As if Porky's singing isn't enough, the guy laughing in the background totally cracks me up. I can't listen to this without laughing out loud. It gets me every time!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

The song from the movie with same title White Christmas


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

I love singing Christmas music including Renaissance music and madrigals.  I have lots of favorites!  A couple are "Deck the Halls" and "Lo How A Rose Ere Blooming."  More modern faves include "Carol of the Bells."


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've thought about posting the same question here!

For traditional songs, I like "The Little Drummer Boy".  Most any version of it, though I am fond of the one by Joan Jett.

For non-traditional songs, I like "Christmas Wrapping" by The Waitresses.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

See this recent thread: Favorite Christmas Song.

(Maybe a mod would like to merge this with it?)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Whoops, how embarassing!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ALL of them


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^^ Merged these two similar threads into one.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There's a local radio station here. . . .97.1 FM . . . .that plays nothing but Christmas music 24/7 from Thanksgiving evening until midnight on Christmas. . . . . http://www.washfm.com/main.html


They also do it on July 25, as a Christmas in July thing. Very strange when you're changing stations in 90 degree weather and hear Frosty the Snowman!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I admit this is, uh, sick.  My favorite Christmas song is Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer. What can I say?
> 
> Betsy


Does Andrea Bocelli sing that one too?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone know the group *Straight no Chaser*?
I heard some of their stuff on my satellite radio and ended up buying their two Christmas albums.
Have you ever heard the 12 Days of Christmas morphed with Toto's Africa?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I heard that too.  Thanks for posting the link!  

Off to itunes...


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Andra said:


> Does anyone know the group *Straight no Chaser*?
> I heard some of their stuff on my satellite radio and ended up buying their two Christmas albums.
> Have you ever heard the 12 Days of Christmas morphed with Toto's Africa?


Love them! I discovered them here on Kindleboards last year. Just this evening, we watched their concert on PBS. Their Carol of the Bells is amazing and their new Christmas can-can is almost as good as 12 Days of Christmas.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Just this evening, we watched their concert on PBS.


Sure. Tell me _now_.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Sure. Tell me _now_.


I don't know when it was REALLY on. It was tivo'd. It could have aired last week for all I know.  If I had watched it live I wouldn't be able to fast forward through all the begging for pledges. They wanted $90 for the DVD!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, you're lucky; they're going to show it one more time. 12/27. *sigh*


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Well, you're lucky; they're going to show it one more time. 12/27. *sigh*


The first half isn't Christmas songs. They did Stand by Me, The Lion Sleeps Tonight, I'm Yours, and several others from their Six Pack album. I'd say maybe only 6 or so Christmas songs.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Love them! I discovered them here on Kindleboards last year. Just this evening, we watched their concert on PBS. Their Carol of the Bells is amazing and their new Christmas can-can is almost as good as 12 Days of Christmas.


Dang! How'd I miss that last year? Oh well, better late than never. They are going to in Texas in May - Houston one day and Dallas the next (or vice versa). Thinking about tickets, but Cirque du Soleil is bringing Alegria back to Austin early in the year and I NEED to see that again.


----------

